# Puppy ear infection?



## danoxlifex (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi,

I adopted a toy fox terrier mix about two weeks ago from the pound. They estimate she's 3-4 months old. She seemed healthy and happy and is up-to-date on her shots. She's a sweet dog and I love her to death. When I first got her, she had floppy ears.

Well, Nala and I left for vacation a few days ago and while we've been away from home, her ears have gone up. I suddenly noticed what looks like a serious ear infection! I feel bad that I didn't notice before and I made an appointment with our Vet for when we return home on Friday. I've done some research and it looks like maybe ear mites? She has also been shaking her head a lot. I'd really appreciate some advice. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Glad you have an appointment. Could be ear mites, could be a yeast infection (which one of my dogs had). So going to the vet is the next step. They'll help her get back on the road to good health.

She's adorable, by the way. Thanks for rescuing her!


----------

